# DIRECTV HR21 HD/DVR - Acquiring Guide Data...(for ever)



## TecMan45 (Apr 25, 2006)

My DIRECTV HR21 HD/DVR is not working right now...let me explain the initialization cycle:

1. Reset Red Bottom
2. Blue Screen: Almost There...A Few More Seconds
3. DirecTV Screen: Step 1 of 2 Checking Satellite Settings...This will take a few minutes
4. DirecTV Screen: Step 1 of 2 Checking Satellite Settings...Almost Done
5. Step 2 of 2: Receiving Satellite Info...25% stuck
6. Acquiring Guide Data...(for ever)

=======================================================

Confirming Satellite Dish Setup

Dish Type: Ka 5LNBs
Tuner 1: ok
Tuner 2: ok
Satellite 101: ok
Satellite 110: ok
Satellite 119: ok
Satellite 103 (c): ok

Advanced Program Guide Data...Please wait...0% Complete

=======================================================

in other words, my HR-21 isn't processing the signal.

What do you recommend me?

Thanks

TecMan


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

What is "forever"?

Also have you tried forcing a software update by using the key press procedure at boot up?


----------



## TecMan45 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Grentz:

Thanks for your reply....How can I force a software update by using the key press procedure at boot up?

TecMan


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to post that:



DBSTalk HD-DVR+ Tips and Tricks Guide said:


> SOFTWARE VERSION UPGRADE - New software upgrades when available should happen automatically overnight.
> ►To force a software update: Press Menu > Par. Cont., Setup > Setup > Reset > Restart. After the Hello screen
> appears, slowly press 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote once. Nothing may happen for a while. Be patient.


Full Guide Link:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72648


----------



## TecMan45 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Grentz:

Done..I did red RESET button, Hello Screen and 02468...and I had the following:

2/1/1/20
New Software found (01FE)

78/013/01FE/02/0101

Downloading Software...Please Wait
Please do not interrupt power during this process

100% Complete

and then...auto-reboot...all the same initialization cycle like post #1

Finally...Acquiring Guide Data...(for ever)...(do not download the guide)


What do you recommend me?

TecMan


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

First step would be to move north of the boarder.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I had this same situation and the cure was simple but seemed strange at the time. Remove the BBC's(broadband converters)and reboot. If it boots properly, reinstall the BBC's. This has been reported more than once and I have had it work. I also ordered new BBC's from D* at N/C.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd unplug the unit for 20 mins, then plug it back in and see what happens...

Actually if your in Mexico.. it should never work..... Sorry....


----------



## TecMan45 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi davring:

I done that you recommend me....samething...Finally...Acquiring Guide Data...(for ever)...(do not download the guide)...and my HR21 is not working

more ideas?

Thanks

TecMan


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

TecMan45, where are you actually located? If your equipment cannot properly receive DirecTV's satellite signals, then you'll never complete the bootup process. 

Do you have other DirecTV equipment? Do they work properly?


----------



## TecMan45 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi litzdog911:

Thanks for your comments...My HR21 and me are in NYC...I have more than 94% of the signal...np for that...but I tried all and my HD21 is not working...it was working a few days ago...but today not.

Can you help me?

Thanks

TecMan


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

TecMan45 said:


> Hi litzdog911:
> 
> Thanks for your comments...My HR21 and me are in NYC...I have more than 94% of the signal...np for that...but I tried all and my HD21 is not working...it was working a few days ago...but today not.
> 
> ...


Do you have other DirecTV Receivers? Do they work? We need to verify that you actually have a proper/complete set of satellite signals at the HR21's location from all the transponders for every satellite.


----------



## TecMan45 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi litzdog911:

No, I don't have another DirecTV Receiver...but let me try to find another one and test it with my antenna

Thanks

TecMan


----------



## TecMan45 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Friends:

Well...I fixed my problem...Acquiring Guide Data...(for ever)...it was very simple...My Antenna has a TI (Terrestrial Interference)...need to relocated the antenna and done....My HR21 is up and running

Thank you for your help

TecMan


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad you got it working


----------

